# Cardiac Catheter Placement coding



## sshamtoob (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi everyone, I been curious about this: When you code for Cardiac Catheterization Placement coding, do they require a -TC or -26 modifier?

I'd really appreciate the help


----------



## jlb102780 (Nov 2, 2009)

sshamtoob said:


> Hi everyone, I been curious about this: When you code for Cardiac Catheterization Placement coding, do they require a -TC or -26 modifier?
> 
> I'd really appreciate the help



I post the charges for the doctors doing the procedure. You have to add mod 26 to the cath (93508-93533) and imaging codes (93555, 93556), if you do a stent also during the cath, then the imaging codes would also get mod 59 as well. Hope that helps


----------



## sshamtoob (Nov 2, 2009)

Jammie Mack, I wanted to thank you for it really helped me out!!

sshamtoob


----------

